# Walleye Madness 2019 Schedule!



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## schmidty (Aug 23, 2014)

WMT said:


> View attachment 289697





WMT said:


> View attachment 289697


Do you know you are overlapping the cabelas ntc and the owf championship? I would like to fish as many as possible


----------



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

schmidty said:


> Do you know you are overlapping the cabelas ntc and the owf championship? I would like to fish as many as possible


These dates are picked well in advance and do not post till we have the permits. The last week of June has been our most popular date in the last 6 years. We expect to sellout again. Hope to see you there!


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

It would be nice if the 2 walleye clubs in north eastern Ohio would get together on their schedule making so that there wasn't the over lapping dates. I know I saw a few years ago that they would do that. I guess something changed???

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

